
Show HN: Conversational Form – turning web forms into conversations - daniel_friis
https://space10-community.github.io/conversational-form/
======
kolemcrae
Have you done any A/B tests to see if this improves conversion rates over a
traditional form?

~~~
aroc
+1. I would be curious to see how it performs vs. a standard form as well.

